# H&R slug gun



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey everyone, I'm looking into purchasing a slug gun. I've been doing a little research and heard some good things about H&R. I'm curious to what others may think, or a different gun in general. What are the pros and cons with a 20g to a 12g in this format?

Thanks in advance,

Drew


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

h&r in 20ga is a good pumpkin tosser..the 12 kicks like a mule..both will hold a good group with the right amo..and for the price..good choice..jmo


----------



## littlej (Jan 4, 2011)

I have the 20ga ultra slugger and love it I shoot the sst and it holds a 1" group at 100yds and doesn't kick the crap out of you.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

I got to shoot the Savage 220 & let me tell you it was great. I've read about people having problems with the bolt ejecting the empties & loading the next one in the chamber.. Shot it 15 or more times never had a problem with it. 5 shot group was about an inch. Not bad on the recoil. Take a look at one & if you can shoot it. You will be happy you did.


----------



## dburroak (Aug 10, 2007)

i`ve got a 20 ultra sluger and love it. can shoot 5 shot groups off a rest and cover them with a half dollar all day at 50yds. using lightfields. the only drawback for me is i only have one hand and the weight is a bit much. i try to always find a rest and cannot believe how accurate this gun is.


----------



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

i also have a 20ga ultra slugger and love this gun. I put a burris 2x7 on top of it and couldnt ask for anything better. I shoot rem Copper solids and SST's. The only other suggestion i would make is an encore platform with a 20ga on it only because my father has one and it is nice as well but the price goes way up


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

I would compare the ballistic charts for the 12 & 20. It's gonna vary slightly from one slug type to another but that's where you'll see the differences between the two. The kick will obviously be more with the 12 but the heavy barrel cushions some of it. Both are easily capable of deer hunting with.

I've also heard some good things about the Savage 220 but have yet to handle or shoot one to give an opinion.


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

My friend has the H&R 12 gauge ultra light slug hunter, and let me tell you with a 1 oz slug that thing kicks like a mule. I'd definitely either look into the 20 gauge size, or a heavier 12 gauge that absorbs more of the recoil. I've got a scope mark on my forehead to prove it :sad:


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey thanks everyone, I bought the 20g on Thursday and really like it. It was w/in my price range so I jumped on it. Now we just have to sight it in. Thanks again.

Drew


----------



## Brock (Oct 27, 2000)

Bought my son an h&r 20 slugger last year. Wow, do I like it! (He does too) I'm going to have to get one for me so I don't have to use my ML during gun season.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spine_splitter (Nov 18, 2009)

They shoot great, I shoot lightfeilds and @the 100 yds 3 shot 1 inch groups ain't hard, the thumbhole seemed to me to help with recoil, iam
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

I was going to post this exact thread until I saw this one. I am looking to buy one this weekend and am settled on the h&r 20 gauge. What I am not settled on is wether to get the lighter barrel? Has anyone had the oppurtunity to shoot both? Any feedback on the amount of kick increase or accuracy decrease one should expect from the lighter barrel? Thanks.


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

Get the heavy barrel!


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

buckwacker 48097 said:


> Get the heavy barrel!


I agree definetly go with the larger barrel!


----------



## firmedan (Aug 7, 2006)

I have the ultra slugger in 12 and had it magnaported. One of my favorite guns to hunt with. Have shot many deer beyond 100 yrds.


----------



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

charcoal300zxtt said:


> I agree definetly go with the larger barrel!


 
I did and have reently been going broke trying to find which brand of slugs the damned thing likes,lol. Bought 4 boxes of hornady sst's to sight in and after the third box realized they were not going to be the ones. I shot a few boxes of winchester partition golds and my 6" groups shrunk to 3" without any adjustments. Definitely not unhappy with that group and it is plenty good to hunt with but I will probably try a few more brands to see if any can do better.


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

I own one. I think kicks like a my mauser in my opinion. I've personally shot animals out to 147 yds with it. I ranged it before I shot. It's a accurate, safe and low recoil shooting gun. If you want something that kicks and isn't so heavy sight in a 870 Express with slugs.


----------



## huntallday (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a 20 and could not be happier. I friend had one and I always kind of thought it was strange to use a 20 when you could use a 12. It didn't matter to me anyways because I used my muzzle loader. Then my muzzle loader broke (long story) the morning of opening day. It was going to take a week to get it fixed so I drove from Battle Creek to Hastings to get a different gun. I settled on the H&R 20 because they did not have a 12 in stock. It has been a very good purchase and I would not trade it for a 12 if offered. Very accurate and not too hard on the shoulder. It is a very heavy gun and I found that a sling was helpful. I am sure you will like the 20. I tried Lightfields and switched to Hastings that I ordered from that place in Dundee. They have been a very good slug. I shot a doe three years ago at 137 yards and it was right where I aimed. I am sure there are better guns but I am happy with it.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Mine (12ga) has been pretty accurate with SST's and Lightfields. It is a pig though. Most of my hunting is done laying down on the edges of fields in the weeds. A few years ago I put a bipod on mine, and it's pretty much boringly accurate now.


----------



## rocketmann (Nov 25, 2009)

I have the 20g ultra slug hunter with the thumbhole stock and love it. I shoot Hornady SST's and have had very good luck with them. Shot an 8pt last year at 90 yards and hit exactly where I was aiming. Buck only went 30 yards.. Would like it if the gun had a better finish on it because it will get surface rust pretty easy, so just remember to clean it and put oil on it especially if you have it out in the rain and you will have the gun for a long time


----------

